# Is it worth taking up golf lessons via books?



## lisasctt4 (Sep 23, 2011)

If you are planning to play golf professionally, would you take up golf lessons through books? videos? or what?


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

If I was going to do anything in golf professionally, I'd be a caddy.....

Professional golfers need a an extra pair a qualified, well trained eyes to help keep them competitive.

If one were just staring out, I might suggest books, but not just any golf books. A book that explains the how to swing, and control the club head during the swing would be the best starting point. Something that also explains swing path. While learning what a good swing golf swing consisted of, I might suggest a book, on course management. Books that explain the very basics of the golf swing are the best. It's like a 1st grader graduating to 2nd grade. The 1st grader needs to learn the 1st grade stuff to understand the 2nd grade stuff. 

Videos have a place in golf instruction, but they are only as good as the instructor presenting them. 

What ever type of instruction a golfer might use, another important part is the student's ability to comprehend what is being taught by the author, video presenter, or a real life, on course swing guru. If the student can't understand, and absorb the instruction, regardless of the medium used, that golfer is wasting his/her's time, and money.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Frogshair: A very profound read. I'm impressed!:thumbsup:


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

qwert2011 said:


> No one can succeed without any hard work. Karl Max was successful, because he spent more than 30 years writing the book "Communist Manifesto"; Tomas Edison succeeded, because he had experimented thousands of times to find the best material for lights. Every success calls for hard work. If you want to suc-ceed, work hard first.


Karl Marx was not a golfer and he was one of the most hated philosophers and sociologist of his time. his main practice was that of a Lawyer.the reason he took 30 years was that he got involved with trying to overthrow governments, for a German all he did was tick off Europe before Hitler so it wasn't hard work. Now Edison did play golf and the rest I agree.


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I have my moments. 


broken tee said:


> Frogshair: A very profound read. I'm impressed!:thumbsup:


----------

